# Is Mark Cuban for real!!!



## pavlo11 (Jul 8, 2003)

:whatever: Is Mark Cuban for real?


> "From a business perspective, it's great for the NBA. It's reality television, people love train-wreck television and you hate to admit it, but that is the truth, that's the reality today," Cuban told the TV show.


 The reality of today is things like this make alot of average people stay away from the game. A basketball fanatic can look past this bad pub. I think the publicity has hurt the NBA weather Kobe is Guilty or not.:whoknows:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Cuban is for real, and in a small way I understand his point. But there's a much bigger aspect to how this 'Kobe trial' affects the NBA. The reality TV he's talking about will be held in court with the camera that have been allowed. There will be a few fans who show up at games or tune in just to see Kobe, but most of them will be there to taunt him which is a bad thing for the NBA. 
All in all, I can't imagine why Cuban would make a public statement like this, somethings you just dont say out loud. Even when your thinking it.


----------



## Moo2K4 (Jul 14, 2003)

I think Cuban is correct on this. It does give the NBA publicity, but, I'm not really sure if they want it in this manner. One of their star players being convicted of a felony, yea, I don't think that's how they wanted to get the publicity.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Basketball has a set fan base, he is talking about luring those whom watch other sporting events (wrestling) and enjoy a different type of entertainment (his mention of reality shows)...

-Petey


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

Cuban is right, but I think it was just inappropriate to comment on it. Of course he's entitled to his opinion, but I just don't think it was right to publicly state it.

Like IV said, it's just one of those things you keep to yourself or in private.


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

> Cuban is right, but I think it was just inappropriate to comment on it. Of course he's entitled to his opinion, but I just don't think it was right to publicly state it.



Yep, i completely agree with this statement.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Coyat</b>!
> Cuban is right, but I think it was just inappropriate to comment on it. Of course he's entitled to his opinion, but I just don't think it was right to publicly state it.
> 
> Like IV said, it's just one of those things you keep to yourself or in private.


Why should he keep it secret or private? Before the trial is over, you don't think several publications would have come out with such an article?

-Petey


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't see any problem with what Cuban said. It's very honest. Which is what we have come to expect from him.

I think he's a hundred percent correct. People who don't even normally watch basketball are going to tune into laker games and scrutinize everything Kobe does on the court.

It's a shame, but this may end up being bigger than the lebron james circus.(which Paul Silas is probably secretly grateful for).

And you can be sure casual basketball fans are going to tune in. Considering this could be the last we see Kobe playing basketball for a long while.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Cuban's not-so-hidden message is correct: Controversy Sells. It's a fact -- so from a business standpoint, he's correct. If Kobe is acquitted, you're going to be seeing even more Kobe jerseys than ever.

Most people upset by this are the types that want to take everything unpleasant in the world and put it in the closet and say "No, no, no, we CAN'T talk about THAT!." Guess what? Face reality -- Cuban's right.

Cuban's also been taken WAY out of context by the goddamn media (again) in the statements he's made.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I love FREDOM OF SPEECH!!!!!

Say what you want, when you want, how you want to say it...And if I dont like it Ill bust a cap in your [email protected]# cause I got the right to bear arms and the right to a jury of my Peers!!!!!!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*NBA Commissioner Critical of Cuban's Thoughts on Bryant Case*

Aug 5, 5:54 PM (ET)

By CHRIS SHERIDAN

NEW YORK (AP) - NBA commissioner David Stern criticized Dallas Mavericks owner Mark Cuban on Tuesday after Cuban said the league can't help but benefit financially from the Kobe Bryant sexual assault case. 

"Any suggestion that there will be some economic or promotional benefit to the NBA arising from the charge pending against Kobe Bryant is both misinformed and unseemly," Stern said in a statement issued by the league office. 

"That idea does not reflect the views of the NBA, NBA owners generally, or others associated with our sport," Stern said. 

Cuban, the most outspoken of the league's 29 owners, has said the NBA is bound to get an economic boost when Bryant returns to the court for the Los Angeles Lakers because it will draw the interest of casual fans and non-fans. 

http://sports.iwon.com/news/08052003/v6658.html


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> I love FREDOM OF SPEECH!!!!!
> 
> Say what you want, when you want, how you want to say it...And if I dont like it Ill bust a cap in your [email protected]# cause I got the right to bear arms and the right to a jury of my Peers!!!!!!


It was the right to a jury of my peers part that made this funny. Nice touch.

Too bad you couldn't have brought in quartering of soldiers, though.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Moo2K4</b>!
> I think Cuban is correct on this. It does give the NBA publicity, but, I'm not really sure if they want it in this manner. One of their star players being convicted of a felony, yea, I don't think that's how they wanted to get the publicity.


Any publicity is good publicity. There is always a way to put a spin on anything that happens. They can use this to promote the good guys, like Duncan, Tmac, Ray Allen, etc ... 

No matter what happens in the case, I think it will end up being good for the NBA. Just like Magic Johnsons' announcement that he had HIV, which put a shocking wake up call out that people of his magnitude were not safe ... I think either way, this will be a wake up call to all the young guys in the league to watch their steps.

I don't think there is any reason for Cuban to be vilified for his statements. He said something probably thousands were thinking. And Stern's reaction was the right one as well and the one he had to give.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i'm all for free speach,i just happen to think he's wrong.this is not the type of publicity they want.this will be the last straw that drives a small portion of their fan base away.add this to the already long list of bad news lately(drug charges,assault charges etc)and i dont see how this helps.people need to give the people who pay to see these guys a little more credit as far as having half a brain.it wasnt a bright comment from a guy who is pretty full of himself and should keep his mouth shut(in this case).


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> I love FREDOM OF SPEECH!!!!!
> 
> Say what you want, when you want, how you want to say it...And if I dont like it Ill bust a cap in your [email protected]# cause I got the right to bear arms and the right to a jury of my Peers!!!!!!



Preach it Brutha!!!:headbang:

Cuban should say it because someone has too!!!:clap:


----------

